# Deleted



## Personal Situation (7 mo ago)

Deleted


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

bizzarre yes , 
but it is hard to know what he is playing at 
just taking this type false profile the most of the profiles on these type sites are players playing on people for to steal their money he might have been only see for himself if someone might type play him , then after making the profile did not follow it up , 

he seems to have to much time on his hands


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I have read your other post. Your husband is engaging in risky/destructive behaviors and fantasies without regard to the damage it does. He does it because he is selfish, immature, and dishonest. These traits are unlikely to change at this stage in his life.

You will have to choose what you want.

Don't you deserve better? Don't we all deserve better?

Hint... Nothing will change until you do!

Best


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

LMFAO! The man is bored with life! He needs to find another outlet. But I am one to speak. I use my own pics on dating sites, but nothing else is accurate. I am single though. I do find it VERY odd to chase in Africa. That place is a cess pool of scams!!! Like inet trackers, virus links, etc. I'd probably track him for a minute and see WTF he is up to. Very odd.....

I have realized probably 50% on those sites aren't even legit (scammers), and maybe another 40% have their azz firmly on the highest mountain, waiting for "mr. perfect +10", so only 10% are even normal. 

All I am saying there is you couple Africa with the general scam ratio of OLD, and you BETTER be protecting your electronic devices!!!! Only takes one stupid click.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personal Situation said:


> Please read my other posts for backstory
> Husband & I have been married 20 years
> 
> I was on our computer & noticed my husband’s email had alerts. I wasn’t snooping this time..it was already up there & I don’t think he realizes this. (Please no judgment for snooping, if you read backstory you will understand why)
> ...


He's a bored serial cheater who needs attention. You can keep confronting him all you want, he will continue to lie to your face.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you still with him?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

One thread with all info will get a better picture and responses.


But divorce is really the only solution to what ails you.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> One thread with all info will get a better picture and responses.


Yes, you may get better answers by sticking to one thread


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Your husband is a nut job. Sorry but he is. He's not getting any attention (validation) from this fake profile because it's NOT him. 

Why are you with this man? Seriously?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

This is an easy one. He was at the casino (you said). I picture him losing big, losing the mortage money, the kids tuition, the money for the diamond necklace he was going to buy you. In his deperation and guilt he created a dating profile in hopes of catfishing some women to send him money. The poor guy must have been racked with remorse over losing the money, he had to do it.

That has to be it right? I can't think of another reason a guy would set up a fake profile.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Personal Situation said:


> Please read my other posts for backstory
> Husband & I have been married 20 years
> 
> I was on our computer & noticed my husband’s email had alerts. I wasn’t snooping this time..it was already up there & I don’t think he realizes this. (Please no judgment for snooping, if you read backstory you will understand why)
> ...


Your husband is a catfish. That's how he gets his jollies and probably convinces himself that he's desirable even though he's totally misrepresenting who and what he is. Not okay. If you know what platform he's using you could just report him as a catfish to the site.


----------

